# Does anyone else feel this way?



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

My brother in law jokingly "tiss" at my pug and it royally gets me ticked. I understand he's just joking. But, I feel that if he actually listened to me and fully understood why I (and so many good people) are against CM, then he wouldn't be joking around like that.

I hate that he does this, but he just won't listen to me. He's just like his mother. Acts like he wants to learn and it just goes in 1 ear and out the other!

Fortunately, Emma doesn't display any issues towards the "tiss" but if he wants to interact with my dog, he needs to respect my wishes, especially since he is living with us.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

what is "tiss"? what is CM?


SuperPug said:


> My brother in law jokingly
> 
> >>>> "tiss" <<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> what is "tiss"? what is CM?


Cesar Millan "Tsst"


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

so it's the sound "tiss"? why shouldn't you make that sound at your dog?



NZ Raw said:


> Cesar Millan "Tsst"


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I sometimes do a "tsst" to my dogs, but that's only because it's a good sound to get their attention.

I DESPISE Cesar Milan.




SuperPug said:


> My brother in law jokingly "tiss" at my pug and it royally gets me ticked. I understand he's just joking. But, I feel that if he actually listened to me and fully understood why I (and so many good people) are against CM, then he wouldn't be joking around like that.
> 
> I hate that he does this, but he just won't listen to me. He's just like his mother. Acts like he wants to learn and it just goes in 1 ear and out the other!
> 
> Fortunately, Emma doesn't display any issues towards the "tiss" but if he wants to interact with my dog, he needs to respect my wishes, especially since he is living with us.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Its the manner he does it in. He does it very rudely and jabs his finger in her face.

Sometimes, I do a "pst" to get Emma attention. But anything said to her isnt rude or negative.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm not sure of what your situation is or what's going on during these incidents but I think if you asked/told him to stop then he should honor your wishes. Have you asked why he's doing this? He may think he has a reason for why he needs to keep doing it.
On using sounds as correction or attention getters, I've been doing this for years before Cesar Milan ever showed up. My pups know exactly they're doing "wrong" depending on the sound. A tsst/tiss means they better cool it, Aught means stop it now, chichich means look at me, etc. and since I generally have more than one dog, pointing is part and parcel of it.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

That's exactly what I was going to say next. When I do "tsst" or click my mouth, it's not accompanied by a collar jerk or stare.



SuperPug said:


> Its the manner he does it in. He does it very rudely and jabs his finger in her face.
> 
> Sometimes, I do a "pst" to get Emma attention. But anything said to her isnt rude or negative.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Cool! I'm not the only person that goes "chichci" for their attention.



Celt said:


> chichich means look at me, etc.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If I were in your shoes I would alpha roll his ass every time he "tsst" at her. He needs to know who's the boss....and he should totally understand since he's such a CM advocate. 

/facepalm


----------

